# If you could have one device or gadget from a TV show or film, what would it be?



## Dave (Mar 2, 2007)

I filched this idea from Hailing Frequencies, but it was such a good one I had to bring it here. There is already a similar old thread in the 'Star Trek' forums here, so lets have some different suggestions from other TV shows and films.

I was thinking the "Hoverboards" from 'Back To The Future.'


----------



## Coolhand (Mar 2, 2007)

I'd get me one o' them there holodeck's from Star Trek: TNG. Without a doubt.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Mar 2, 2007)

Does the TARDIS count? Because if so, that's the one for me!

Although the sonic screwdriver seems to be able to do just about anything. The Doctor seems to point it at anything and everything.

Anyone ever see that weird children's programme, _Bernard's Watch_? Now that was a watch and a half! Imagine being able to stop time whenever you wanted to.


----------



## YOSSARIAN (Mar 2, 2007)

Dave said:


> I filched this idea from Hailing Frequencies, but it was such a good one I had to bring it here. There is already a similar old thread in the 'Star Trek' forums here, so lets have some different suggestions from other TV shows and films.
> 
> I was thinking the "Hoverboards" from 'Back To The Future.'


 
When I saw the title of this thread (before I even read your post), the first thing I thought of was the De Lorean(sp?) from Back to the Future.  I want that car, even without the time travel option.  The Gray's Sports Almanac from part two is also a must-have.


----------



## BookStop (Mar 2, 2007)

The Millenium Falcon (Han Solo to pilot it, of course). Nah - I'm just kidding. I think I'd prefer something more tangible like that little teddy bear from AI.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Mar 2, 2007)

Either the tardis or the little fishy that goes into your brain so you can understand/speak any langauge from Hitchiker's Guide.

Or both

THEN I WILL RULE THE WORLD! MUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Talysia (Mar 2, 2007)

I quite like the idea of the Time Wand from Red Dwarf.  Assuming you could get it to work properly, that is.


----------



## Aleksei (Mar 2, 2007)

The Key from the Lost Room. Then I would of course collect more items.


----------



## Rothgar (Mar 2, 2007)

I think Mac Gyver's swiss army knife could get you out of more situations than even the sonic screwdriver.


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 2, 2007)

Although not a gadget but Superman's x-ray vision is quite handy.


----------



## Locksmith (Mar 2, 2007)

Lisa out of _Weird Science  _


----------



## JStrider (Mar 3, 2007)

Be careful what you wish for, Locksmith. While the Fembots from Austin Powers or Doctor Goldfoot count as property, being mindless, many Anime fembots have a mind of their own. And in the case of Lisa (either the movie or TV series versions), it wasn't a mind, it was an attitude, and a dangerous one at that. Your survivability quotient would go up by a notable percentage with another choice. As for myself, I liked the Tardis and Time Wand choices; since those have already been taken, I'll vote for the Flashy Thing from MIB and the computer interface from Existenz. When I ticked off one of the other players in the virtual environment, I could make them forget who they got mad at, and why. LOL...


----------



## Pyan (Mar 3, 2007)

I'd like an Arisian Lens, please, as worn by Kimball Kinnison.


----------



## kythe (Mar 3, 2007)

One of those Star Trek lasers, so I can set it to stun and use it on my kids.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Mar 3, 2007)

HoopyFrood said:


> Although the sonic screwdriver seems to be able to do just about anything. The Doctor seems to point it at anything and everything.



Hoopy, that's the first thing I thought of:  a sonic screwdriver!

If I can't have that, I want a transporter/transmaterializer.


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 3, 2007)

I've said before a lightsabre would be really handy in the workshop, or doing home renos. Or a bacta tank, one of those babies will heal most anything. I could turn a tidy profit. But failing those, I would also go for an inbuilt holodeck.


----------



## Sibeling (Mar 3, 2007)

If a Terminator counts as device, I want one. And nobody will be rude to me anymore.


----------



## Lucien21 (Mar 3, 2007)

Definitely a Holodeck.


----------



## kythe (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't know that I'd choose a holodeck, despite the obvious appeal of being able to "create" any scene, anywhere you want.  For me, I think I would find the temptation to simply live in a fantasy world too great.  I need to keep my head in the "real world".  

As a nurse, I can see a real appeal for those devices the medical people use in Star Trek where they can heal bones and clear up scars just by running an electronic regenerator over the area.


----------



## Kostmayer (Mar 4, 2007)

TNG Type 1 phaser. They're so damn cute. Like one of them little LED keyring torches. Much better then the Type 2's that look like some sort or soldering iron.

But if I could only pick one it would be Kitt. It had everything. Stylish watch/communicator, Autopilot, Scanner complete with 80's retro visuals. And I don't care what people say, that car did and still does look great.

No wait, I just changed my mind. I want the Lotus out of The Spy Who Loved Me.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Mar 10, 2007)

the map from Time Bandits

Visit anywhere in time - but with a bit of risk to make it more exciting


----------



## PTeppic (Mar 10, 2007)

The power source for a holodeck... must have some practical/financial benefits?


----------



## GoodyGoody (May 15, 2008)

I think it was every 80's baby's dream to have a hover board!!


----------



## Amalthea (May 15, 2008)

Does a warp drive count as a gadget?

That is what I want.


----------



## Nesacat (May 15, 2008)

If the Tardis counts as a device/gadget then I'd like one of that for Christmas please with a crimson ribbon tied around it. Otherwise a sonic screwdriver would be great. The same crimson ribbon can be used.


----------



## AlexM (May 16, 2008)

Does the spider that turned peter parker (or whatever his name was) count? 

or the ironman suit

thats my ones.

cheers,

Alex


----------



## The Procrastinator (May 16, 2008)

I'd love a TARDIS too...or failing that, The Liberator! (aka coolest ship in the known universe - Blake's 7) (with Orac shoved in a cupboard somewhere for when I need him)


----------



## Huttman (May 27, 2008)

The first thing I wanted to say was the holodeck, but alas, I would never leave it. That's OK for me, though, I think the world will be civil enough someday so the desire to 'get away from it' will not be there. That being said, I want a lightsabre. Just about all of the previous choices _will_ be reality someday... oh, what am I saying, if we can imagine it, we can create it. While warfare will be a thing of the past soon, a lightsabre will always come in handy to trim the verge and such. I want one!


----------



## gully_foyle (May 27, 2008)

A Cone of Silence. I'd put my kids in it!


----------

